# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας (Coastal Shipping Companies) > Ξένες Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (International Ferry Companies) >  Finnlines

## kastro

Μέσα από αυτό το θέμα μπορορούμε να γράφουμε για τα πλοία της Finnlines.
Πάρτε για αρχή από μένα τρεις φωτογραφίες από το ferry-site  το   finnspezial  και το   staticflickr.

----------


## manolis m.

Egw proskalw ton Finnpartner1966 na dwsei ta resta tou se auto to thema!

----------


## φανούλα

Μερικές φωτό και από μένα!!!Πηγή the ferry site!!!!

----------


## poseidon_express

Και μερικές πληροφορίες για τα πλοία της Finnlines που εκτελούν το δρομολόγιο Travemuende - Ελσίνκι: Η Finnlines χωρίζει τα πλοία της σε δύο κατηγορίες, την κατηγορία των πλοίων Star, στην οποία υπάγονται τα Finnstar, Finnmaid και Finnlady, και την κατηγορία Hansa, όπου ανήκουν η Finnhansa και το TRANSEUROPA. Τα πλοία της κατηγορίας  Hansa μεταφέρουν 114 επιβάτες και τα οχήματά τους, ενώ κατά βάση θα τα λέγαμε οχηματαγωγά. Τα πλοία της κατηγορίας Star μοιάζουν στη σχεδιαστική φιλοσοφία αρκετά με τα δικά μας νέα  Superfast I και ΙΙ. Μεταφέρουν 500 επιβάτες το καθένα. Τα Finnstar και Finnmaid χτίστηκαν το 2006, ενώ το Finnlady ολοκληρώθηκε το 2007, και τα τρία στα ναυπηγεία της Fincantieri. Το δρομολόγιο Travemuende - Ελσίνκι είναι ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα στην περιοχή της Ostsee, καθώς τα πλοία καλύπτουν μια απόσταση 1200 χμ. σε 27 ώρες. Και μια ιδιαιτερότητα της Finnlines: πρόκειται για τη μόνη εταιρία σ εκείνη τη θαλάσσια περιοχή που προσφέρει δωρεάν όλα τα γεύματα του ταξιδιού μετ' επιστορφής!

----------


## heraklion

Πέντε πλοία έφτιαξε στην Ιταλία η FINNLINES.
Τα δύο από αυτά έχουνε ανταλλάξει ονόματα?
Μήπως πούλησε η FINNLINES τα δύο? Ή τα έδωσε σε καποια θυγατρική?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πέντε πλοία έφτιαξε στην Ιταλία η FINNLINES.
> Τα δύο από αυτά έχουνε ανταλλάξει ονόματα?
> Μήπως πούλησε η FINNLINES τα δύο? Ή τα έδωσε σε καποια θυγατρική?


Ποια λες? Τα Εuropalink & Nordlink? Στη Finnlines ανηκουν ακομα! Δεν τα πουλησε! Απλα δεν τα ονομασε FINNκατι!

----------


## heraklion

έχω μπερδευτεί με τις ονομασίες τους. Ξέρει κάποιος σε ποιές γραμμές είναι ποιά πλοία από τα πέντε?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kοιτα, συμφωνα με το Fakta, εχουμε και λεμε:
FINNSTAR: Helsinki-Travem&#252;nde
FINNMAID: Helsinki-Travem&#252;nde
FINNLADY (ex EUROPALINK): Helsinki-Travem&#252;nde
NORDLINK: Malm&#246; - Travem&#252;nde 
EUROPALINK (ex FINNLADY): Malm&#246; - Travem&#252;nde

Aπ' οτι καταλαβα, τα FINN-κατι, πανε απο Φιλανδια-Γερμανια, ενω τα κατι-Link, πανε Σουηδια-Γερμανια. Αυτο που δεν καταλαβα, ειναι η αμοιβαια μετονομασια των FINNLADY-EUROPALINK!

----------


## aegina

Mia dior8osi: Ta geumata den einai dorean alla stin timi tou eisitiriou. :Wink:

----------


## φανούλα

Λίγες φωτό ακόμα γι' αυτά τα καράβια!!!Πηγή όπως πριν the ferry site.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κανα πιο παλιο παιζει? 154 καραβια εχουν περασει απο την εταιρια!! Αντε να σας δω!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

154 πλοια ;;; !!!
Πρεπει να ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες ατμοπλοικες εταιριες του κοσμου !!!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 154 πλοια ;;; !!!
> Πρεπει να ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες ατμοπλοικες εταιριες του κοσμου !!!


Προσοχη: Μην μπερδευτεις! Δεν εχει ΤΩΡΑ 154! Απο την αρχη της, σαν εταιρεια (1947) εχουν περασει τοσα πλοια. Σε μια περιοδο 61 χρονων δηλαδη! Τωρα εχει πολυ λιγοτερα!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αυτο ειπα οτι δηλαδη αυτη η εταιρια αγοραζει και πουλαει 154 πλοια για μενα ειναι απο τις μεγαλυτερες εταιριες γιατι εχει εμπειρια και χρημα  :Wink:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα. Στην αρχη ειχε αγορασει μερικα. Απο καποιο σημειο και μετα, τα εφτιαχνε, και τα πουλαγε!!! Ακομα ετσι κανει!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Καταλαβα φιλε μου !
Ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σου.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μεταχειρισμενα επαιρνε στην αρχη, οπως και καθε εταιρια, αλλα και αργοτερα. Aπο αυτα, καποια ειναι απο διαχειρηση, και αλλα ειναι απο συγχωνευσεις με αλλες εταιριες. Κανενα δεν ειναι νεοτευκτο. Αυτα, ειναι οι αριθμοι που λειπουν. Τα πλοια ειναι γραμμενα με τη σειρα που αποκτηθηκαν απο την Finnlines. Αναφερω τα ονοματα που πηρε κατα τη διαρκεια που ηταν υπο πλοιοκτησιας/ διαχειρησης Finnlines, την περιοδο, το προηγουμενο ονομα, και ποτε ναυπηγηθηκε. Αν θελετε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για καποιο πλοιο, πειτε το, να το γραψω. 

1. Wille (1947-1960) ex Helmwood (1923)
2. Kalle (1947-1957) ex Cowboy (1918 )
3. Eero (1947-1953) ex War Raccon (1919)
4. Tornator (1947-1954) ex Nordlys (1916)
5. Pankakoski (1947-1953) ex Conemaugh (1909)
6. Hamina (1947-1954) ex North Star (1909)
7. Enso (1950-1959) ex Ernst Brockelmann (1927)
8. Neste (1951-1953) ex Henry Deutsch De La Meurthe (1921)
22. Finnstar (1953-1973) ex Raimo-Ragnar (1955) 
23. Finnbirch (1959-1973) ex Martti-Ragnar (1953)
24. Finnpine (1959-1967) ex Nyx (1957)
26. Jurmo (1960-1964) ex Myhammer (1954)
28. Finnalpino (1961-1971) ex Besseggen (1958 )
50. Finnmini (1969-1971) ex Pinocchio (1965)
52. M&#228;lki&#228; (1970-1973) ex Sunnanhav (1962)
53. P&#228;lli (1970-1974) ex Royal Paper (1957)
54. Soskua (1970-1974) ex Royal Wood (1956)
55. Esso Finlandia (1970-1972) ex Isla Finlandia (1949)
57. Lauri-Ragnar (1971-1971) Finnrunner (1972-1972) ex Vaasa Provider (1962)
58. Lovisa (1971-1971 Finnrose (1971-1974) ex Romja Dan (1959)
59. Nina (1971) Finnrover (1971-1973) ex Nina (1963)
60. Taina (1971-1971) Finnriver (1971-1973) ex Manja Dan (1959)
61. Veli (1971-1971) ex Silja Dan (1951)
74. Finnpartner (1973-1976) Olau Finn (1976-1982) ex Saga (1966)
78. Finlandia (1975-1978 ) Finnstar (1978-1981) ex Finlandia (1967)
83. Walki (1978-1980) Finnonceanis (1980-1988 ) ex Walki (1978 )
84. Finnbeaver (1978-1988 ) ex Matai (1975)
85. Finnfury (1978-1988 ) ex Forano (1975)
86. Kaipola (1978-1979) Finnfighter (1979-1999) ex Kaipola (1978 )
88. Finnforest (1979-1982) Canopus (1982-1992) ex Rolita (1977)
90. Puhos (1980-1993) ex Puhos (1977)
95. Finnhawk (1981-1989) Malm&#246; Link  (2002-Σημερα) ex Finnhawk (1980)
96. Finnrose (1981-1989) L&#252;beck Link (2002-Σημερα) ex Finnrose (1980)
98. Fosseagle (1983-1985) Finneagle (1985-1987) ex Emirates Express (1978 )
105. Jalina (1985-1987) Finnrover (1987-1988 ) ex Kotka Lily (1972)
110. Lapponia (1986-1990) ex Astrea (1977)
111. Τellus (1987-1988 ) ex Tellus (1983)
112. Fennia (1987-1992) Finnmaster (1992-2000) Finnwood (2000-2001) ex Sirius (1973)
117. Taurus (1987-1988 ) ex Taurus (1983)
118. Pollux (1987-1988 ) ex Pollux (1977)
119. Pallas (1987-1988 ) ex Pallas (1971)
120. Patria (1987-1988 ) ex Patria (1978 )
121. Ariel (1987-1988 ) ex Ariel (1970)
125. Tallink (1989-1992) ex Scandinavian Sky (1972) 
126. Arcturus (1990-1991) ex Arcturus (1982)
128. Envik (1990-1993) ex Envik (1983)
129. Farona (1990-1990) Transestonia (1990-1992) ex Farona (1972)
134. Railship I (1994-2001) ex Railship I (1974)
135. Finnpine (1994-2000) ex Solano (1984)
139. Finnarrow (1997-Σημερα) ex Gotland (1996)

----------

